# Solved: Can't open .doc files



## Fernmarknshazza (Jan 3, 2013)

Can anyone help please?

I downloaded Open Office. Having now removed it I cannot automatically open .doc files that are emailed to me. I have to save them first then right click and 'open with'. Can anyone help me resolve this problem?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Install the free *Word Viewer*.

It allows you to open and view documents in .doc format, but it doesn't allow you to edit or change them.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fernmarknshazza (Jan 3, 2013)

flavallee said:


> Install the free *Word Viewer*.
> 
> It allows you to open and view documents in .doc format, but it doesn't allow you to edit or change them.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------


Ah, thank you flavallee. Is there no way to rectify everything so that it's back to the way it was instead? I have MS Office already and just want it to recognise the files.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't originally say you have Microsoft Office installed.

You only said you uninstalled OpenOffice.

Word is part of the Microsoft Office suite and is what you want to open .doc files with.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fernmarknshazza (Jan 3, 2013)

flavallee said:


> You didn't originally say you have Microsoft Office installed.
> 
> You only said you uninstalled OpenOffice.
> 
> ...


Apologies for not being specific. I was waiting for a dialogue to begin before spewing information. Sorry.

I've gone to Windows and set .doc to open with Word as default. I presume on downloading Open Office it changed the default. I can now open .doc files with no problem.

The problem lies with .doc files sent in email. They used to open with Word and now don't. I don't know how to rectify this. Also any .doc file on a website gives me the same problem.

The icons on all my words files have changed too.

Hope this has the information you need to help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used OpenOffice and Microsoft Office at the same time, so I'm not familiar with what file association issues that causes.

I've requested your thread be moved to the "Business Applications" section.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fernmarknshazza (Jan 3, 2013)

flavallee said:


> I've never used OpenOffice and Microsoft Office at the same time, so I'm not familiar with what file association issues that causes.
> 
> I've requested your thread be moved to the "Business Applications" section.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------


 Ah, THANK YOU for trying to help anyway, much appreciated!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

You might try saving those .doc files first and then selecting Word to open them.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fernmarknshazza (Jan 3, 2013)

flavallee said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> You might try saving those .doc files first and then selecting Word to open them.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------


Yes I can. It's just such a faff....


----------



## 20_2_Many (Jun 30, 2012)

Possibly, this may help.(Also, please provide all information upfront. Logically, waiting causes delays)
http://helpmerick.com/solution-to-m...010-not-opening-word-or-excel-attachments.htm


----------



## Fernmarknshazza (Jan 3, 2013)

20_2_Many said:


> Possibly, this may help.(Also, please provide all information upfront. Logically, waiting causes delays)
> http://helpmerick.com/solution-to-m...010-not-opening-word-or-excel-attachments.htm


Thank you for your help. I was just about to close this post as I have, this second, stumbled across the resolution myself, although I have no idea how the issue arose in the first place. 

I was browsing Folder Options and when scanning File Options noticed, quite by accident, that there was no DOC extension. I had DOCX, DOCHTML, DOCM, DOCMHTML, but no DOC. Clicking 'new', adding doc and then applying has rectified the issue.

I'm not sure if this occurred during installation of Open Office or during/after uninstalling. Maybe it was just co-incidence.......


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Office Word 2003 and older uses the *.doc* extension.

Office Word 2007 and newer uses the *.docx* extension.

That's why it's recommended to install *Compatibility Pack For The 2007 Office System*.

This allows various versions of Office Word to open and read and edit documents in both formats.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 20_2_Many (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad it works. You had said you set .doc to open, so it took a bit longer. Enjoy.


----------

